# Petguide.com Mother's Day Contest



## Administrator

Dog Moms deserve to be celebrated, too! That’s why we’re giving away an 6x6 custom pet portrait, painted by Art By Manda, to one lucky dog mom this Mother’s Day! 

Email 1 picture of your furkid (along with your name, where you live, and a little bit about your furkid) to [email protected]. We’ll post them all to our Ultimate Dog Mom Brag Book on Facebook. A winner will be chosen by random on Mother’s Day (May 10) and that dog will become a masterpiece! 

PetGuide’s Dog Mom Contest is on now until May 10, 2015 – you can see all the details, rules and regulations on our contest post: Happy Dog Mom's Day Contest - PetGuide


----------



## JoesDog

Good luck to all those who participated in the contest.


----------

